# Neuaufbau Norco Team DH 2008



## 3000upm (12. Oktober 2015)

hi Leute, rede nich groß rum das Teil is eines meiner Traumbikes, soweit bin ich:







will´s erstmal fahrbereit bekommen ...


----------



## 3000upm (3. Dezember 2015)

update:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3000upm (14. Dezember 2015)

update:


----------



## 3000upm (21. Januar 2016)

update:


----------



## 3000upm (27. Juli 2016)

update:


----------

